# Coolant sensor location



## sillysod (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay I have looked and can't seem to find where the coolant sensor is for the analog dash gauge on my 03 passat glx.
I am sure the connector is loose or something like that because I drive the gauge goes on and off intermittently. No lights etc, and car runs fine, just annoying.


----------



## sillysod (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Coolant sensor location (sillysod)*

anyone?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

It's at the back (firewall side) of the bank 1 (passenger side) cylinder head. Remove the beauty cover and the flex hose coming out of your airbox, and you'll find it underneath about where the right-hand side of said flex hose is in your picture. Make sure you have the new one ready to go in immediately to minimize coolant loss and mess, or you can drain about half your coolant and fill it again after.


----------



## sillysod (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ()*

thanks!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sillysod)*

Do this with engine stone cold and coolant cap on tite and you'll lose hardly any coolant..I just put in a 1/2 cup distilled water top up when I did mine. Get extra lock clips...you drop one its gone..and you have to do this job by "braile"...I looked it over first with inspection mirror to get idea of what I"d be feelin my way thur..dropped clip...I tied a string on second one and tied it to my wrist so I could get it back if I dropped that one too...cut string off after I had it firmly in place...be sure you get old oring out sometimes they don't come out with sensor..you don't wanna try to install sensor with two orings!


----------



## sillysod (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (spitpilot)*

I am pretty sure its just a connection problem.
sometimes the gauge works, sometimes it doesn't.
it's totaly intermittent.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sillysod)*

Being intermittent is a classic sign of a failing CTS.


----------



## aslamusman (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tryin2vw)*

I had the same issue on my Passat, the Temp gauge works fine and some time its completely dead, just replaced the sensor and its back to normal.


----------

